# Hot Wheels 1966 Barris Batmobile!



## MEGA1

Hello Everyone I know this is a bit off Topic but I wanted to know if anyone has any interest in the Hot Wheels 1-18 Barris Batmobile. We have a shipment coming to us first week in March. I believe the Price will be between 29 and 32 dollars please email me if you want one or 2 or 3. Thanks Pete. I met Mattel at Toy Fair this week I taken a box pic while I was there.


----------



## John P

Whoops - already ordered one from Amazon!


----------



## Seaview

I've already ordered one from Cult. Is there any possibility of you carrying the vastly more expensive "Elite" version? You know, the one that has a fully detailed engine, a Batphone that beeps, a Bat Beam that fires, Bat Chutes that blossum out of the back, etc.?


----------



## spocks beard

:thumbsup:sounds cool.I'm sending you an e-mail now MEGA1 thanks for the heads up!:dude:


----------



## Admiral Nelson

Seaview said:


> I've already ordered one from Cult.


Who? Never heard of him.


----------



## bert model maker

MEGA1 said:


> Hello Everyone I know this is a bit off Topic but I wanted to know if anyone has any interest in the Hot Wheels 1-18 Barris Batmobile. We have a shipment coming to us first week in March. I believe the Price will be between 29 and 32 dollars please email me if you want one or 2 or 3. Thanks Pete. I met Mattel at Toy Fair this week I taken a box pic while I was there.


you have mail


----------



## Roy Kirchoff

Admiral Nelson said:


> Who? Never heard of him.


http://www.culttvman.com

RK


----------



## Admiral Nelson

Roy Kirchoff said:


> http://www.culttvman.com
> 
> RK


Thanks.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson

Admiral Nelson said:


>


Is someone bitter?


----------



## Admiral Nelson

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> Is someone bitter?


Always.


----------



## KINGZILLA

*No Worries*

Someone is either having fun or getting flakey Steve, I've been really impressed with your service. GO CULT TV MAN!!!


----------



## Zorro

KINGZILLA said:


> Someone is either having fun or getting flakey Steve, I've been really impressed with your service. GO CULT TV MAN!!!


Lots of flakiness lately. Ditto on Steve's customer service.


----------



## ShadOAB

My vote goes to Steve, too!


----------



## bert model maker

also my vote !!!


----------



## Capt. Krik

Not only does Steve have great service at his shop but he's also done much to promote Sci-fi, fantasy and horror modeling.

His website was one of the first to feature our type of models. He's produced books and videos featuring fantasy modeling.

Thanks again, Steve!


----------



## ShadOAB

All due respect to MEGA (to which I've only heard great things about MEGA's service!!)...and others, that operate an on-line hobby shop....CultTVman has gone above and beyond having just offering a hobby shop. He has/had a fantastic web site, that offers helpful tips, etc.--and showcases many advanced modelier's build-ups plus their building steps and methods. 

I'm sure I'm leaving out many other great things that Steve has done to help keep our hobby alive.


----------



## Admiral Nelson

ShadOAB said:


> All due respect to MEGA (to which I've only heard great things about MEGA's service!!)...and others, that operate an on-line hobby shop....CultTVman has gone above and beyond having just offering a hobby shop. He has/had a fantastic web site, that offers helpful tips, etc.--and showcases many advanced modelier's build-ups plus their building steps and methods.
> 
> I'm sure I'm leaving out many other great things that Steve has done to help keep our hobby alive.


I've ordered from Steve and he is first rate. I just don't stroke his already giant ego and I just like messing with him. I slap Dave Merriman around too, but he knows it's all in fun. I guess you have to be in the in crowd here to be able to bust someones stones a little. No harm no foul.


----------



## Seaview

Admiral Nelson said:


> I've ordered from Steve and he is first rate. I just don't stroke his already giant ego and I just like messing with him. I slap Dave Merriman around too, but he knows it's all in fun. I guess you have to be in the in crowd here to be able to bust someones stones a little. No harm no foul.


 
This is the problem with the WRITTEN word, as opposed to the spoken, when it comes to humor. When Groucho Marx/Don Rickles-type insults are spoken, the listener hears the sacrastic tone and inflection or sees the comical facial expressions like eye rolling, and recognizes the humorous intent. But when Merriman writes about "talentless, out-of-box building booger flickers", or you write "never heard of him" about Steve, most folks reading it don't recognize the humor in it and unfortunatly wind up alienating the writer, who gets an undeserved reputation as a flake.


----------



## Admiral Nelson

Yea I know. That's why I don't send text messages. I guess I need to use more . Humor without facial expressions or voice characteristics is taking a chance on some guy taking it wrong. I need to relax my kidding around with people who may not be able to handle or understand it.


----------



## JGG1701

E mail sent!:woohoo:


----------



## mcdougall

No way man...we knew you was just jokin'...didn't we boys...yeah, sure...sure we did:drunk: I saw that tongue in your cheek all along...sure I did...yeah.
Actually I get a kick out of what we used to call a "happening" which was just an impromptu remark or two to evoke off the wall emotions and it usually turned out rather humorous . Carry on Admiral...we loves ya!:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## ShadOAB

Sorry. I ain't buyin' it.

Oh...and Steve doesn't have a giant ego. That comment tells me, all I need to know, about your ego.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson

That's humor? Hurling insults and trying to pass them off as a joke is hostility at best. I'm not laughing.

Steve


----------



## Admiral Nelson

ShadOAB said:


> Sorry. I ain't buyin' it.
> 
> Oh...and Steve doesn't have a giant ego. That comment tells me, all I need to know, about your ego.


You just made my point. Even with the  you take offense.


----------



## Zorro

Admiral Nelson said:


> You just made my point. Even with the  you take offense.


I think its sort of cumulative, Admiral.


----------



## Admiral Nelson

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> That's humor? Hurling insults and trying to pass them off as a joke is hostility at best. I'm not laughing.
> 
> Steve


Steve I won't argue with you and I won't make excuses. But as usual you seem pure as the driven snow and you act as if you have never made a mistake or hurled a comment toward someone that you shouldn't have. I have already told Hank that I am not going to be a problem any longer. But at the same time I would hope that he starts to pay more attention to those who throw a stupid comment or a way out in left field OT post to a thread which was started in good faith. It's hard to fit in a clique when they don't want you here in the first place.


----------



## Admiral Nelson

Zorro said:


> I think its sort of cumulative, Admiral.


Let's eveyone just pile on and get it over with. If you want a blanket party then have at it.


----------



## Dave Hussey

I will offer the objective comment that both Mega and Cult are highly reliable and reputable vendors for us fellas in the sci fi modelling hobby.

They both offer great service.

Huzz


----------



## modelgeek

Dave Hussey said:


> I will offer the objective comment that both Mega and Cult are highly reliable and reputable vendors for us fellas in the sci fi modelling hobby.
> 
> They both offer great service.
> 
> Huzz


You are absoulutely correct!!!! I have ordered from both and only get top notch service and fast delivery..Jeff


----------



## Admiral Nelson

What's the debate? He's a good guy to buy from. I never said he wasn't. Talk about a mountain out of a molehill. I think people here just want to fuss about something. If you folks want me to leave the forum I'll be glad to. No muss no fuss. Jeez, even criminals and drunk movie stars get treated better.


----------



## Admiral Nelson

...........nevermind.


----------



## ShadOAB

[edited] Edited for disrespectful post. Account restricted for 7 days.


----------



## Admiral Nelson

Last post on this subject. If anyone has a problem with me I suggest you place my user name in your ignore file. No more flames or problems from me though.


----------



## xsavoie

Hmmm.Someone has been sent in the penalty box.


----------



## =bg=

Well, look. I had my eye on one of hte new 66 Batmobiles. eBay. It went for 31 dollars...I forgot the auction! ACK!

Why so cheap? It had a broken display case. Who cares, I would take it out of the case anyway.

If anyone has one for sale that's affordable......


----------



## StarshipClass

Dave Hussey said:


> I will offer the objective comment that both Mega and Cult are highly reliable and reputable vendors for us fellas in the sci fi modelling hobby.
> 
> They both offer great service.
> 
> Huzz


Well said! I've never seen a higher level of service from anyone else than I get from these two fellows. :thumbsup:


----------



## Zorro

=bg= said:


> Well, look. I had my eye on one of hte new 66 Batmobiles. eBay. It went for 31 dollars...I forgot the auction! ACK!
> 
> Why so cheap? It had a broken display case. Who cares, I would take it out of the case anyway.
> 
> If anyone has one for sale that's affordable......


Which scale/issue are you talking about?


----------



## =bg=

the new standard 1:18 scale from Hot Wheels.


----------



## Zorro

=bg= said:


> the new standard 1:18 scale from Hot Wheels.


OK. Not trying to be smart here, but, have you read the beginning of this thread? See below:



MEGA1 said:


> Hello Everyone I know this is a bit off Topic but I wanted to know if anyone has any interest in the Hot Wheels 1-18 Barris Batmobile. We have a shipment coming to us first week in March. I believe the Price will be between 29 and 32 dollars please email me if you want one or 2 or 3. Thanks Pete. I met Mattel at Toy Fair this week I taken a box pic while I was there.


----------



## terryr

That looks very accurate. Much better than the Hotwheel. Edges of the windows don't seem to be the same angle though.


----------



## Trek Ace

What windows?


----------



## =bg=

MEGA1 said:


> Hello Everyone I know this is a bit off Topic but I wanted to know if anyone has any interest in the Hot Wheels 1-18 Barris Batmobile. We have a shipment coming to us first week in March. I believe the Price will be between 29 and 32 dollars please email me if you want one or 2 or 3. Thanks Pete. I met Mattel at Toy Fair this week I taken a box pic while I was there.



Do you have any of these left and if so what would shipping be to Northern California? thx =bg=


----------



## StarshipClass

I don't think they've received any yet ^^


----------



## Roland

Why isn't there any news of reissuing the Aurora Batmobile?

P.S. CultTVman is a good guy to know as a person and deal with in his hobby shop. I've known him for about 10-11 years now. It's hard to find someone more dedicated to the hobby than he is. 

All the best,
Roland


----------



## John P

Roland said:


> Why isn't there any news of reissuing the Aurora Batmobile?


There is. It ain't happenin'.


----------



## SteveR

Trek Ace said:


> What windows?


I think he means the "cowl" or "canopy".


----------



## StarshipClass

John P said:


> There is. [Aurora Batmobile] ain't happenin'.


I think the crappy job Aurora did of it back then is one reason it took so long to get a deal brokered to do (a decent) one this time.


----------



## JGG1701

Anxiously waiting.................


----------



## Zorro

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I think the crappy job Aurora did of it back then is one reason it took so long to get a deal brokered to do (a decent) one this time.


I'd say Aurora got closer than any other licensed '66 Batmobile that was made back in the day. I've got a MIB Corgi and and it's none too accurate either. 

Aurora










Corgi 










Here's a good reference site on some of the Batmobiles that were on the market back then.

http://www.batmobilehistory.com/toystv2-batmobile.php


----------



## StarshipClass

Zorro said:


> I'd say Aurora got closer than any other licensed '66 Batmobile that was made back in the day. I've got a MIB Corgi and and it's none too accurate either . . .


No argument here.

I had, as a four-year-old child in 1966, the Spot-On (IIRC) version that was motorized. I had a great time with that toy. I have no idea what happened to it.


----------



## =bg=

I still wanna get one of these- anyone know who sells them in the SF area?


----------



## Trek Ace

I have one, now. Picked it up today at a local hobbyshop. Not 100% accurate to the #1, but still very nice.

I'm sure that the elite and super elite versions will have more accurate details. But, I'm very happy with this one.


----------



## bert model maker

MEGA1 said:


> Hello Everyone I know this is a bit off Topic but I wanted to know if anyone has any interest in the Hot Wheels 1-18 Barris Batmobile. We have a shipment coming to us first week in March. I believe the Price will be between 29 and 32 dollars please email me if you want one or 2 or 3. Thanks Pete. I met Mattel at Toy Fair this week I taken a box pic while I was there.


OK, here it is the first week of march, any estimated time of arrival of the BATMOBILES ?


----------



## bert model maker

Trek Ace said:


> I have one, now. Picked it up today at a local hobbyshop. Not 100% accurate to the #1, but still very nice.
> 
> I'm sure that the elite and super elite versions will have more accurate details. But, I'm very happy with this one.


Trek ace, is the one you have, one of these tv batmobiles that evryone is talking about ? How big is it ?


----------



## Trek Ace

^^ Yes.

It's about 11.125" long.


----------



## Geoff Boaz

model maker said:


> OK, here it is the first week of march, any estimated time of arrival of the BATMOBILES ?


I got mine this Friday from tru.com. Ordered it on the Friday before, took 7 days to get to my home. Pretty cool car... no doubt.:thumbsup:

:woohoo:

It's still available:
http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2983689


----------



## =bg=

OK well I have told the fellow @ MegaHobby.com that I want one- can't wait.
I heard from someone @ 1966Batmobile.com and this was his response when I asked if they were avail in San Francisco:

I got my (3) standards from Tower Hobbies on Friday(!)... 

_(note: don't know where that is)_

..so they sent them in the HW box! On the side of the box, it reads: *"SHELF DATE: NOT BEFORE MAY 8TH". *


----------



## MartinHatfield

I picked up my _*standard edition*_ about an hour ago from my local HobbyTown here in Kennesaw, GA. It is truly a thing of beauty. But it will need a little work to get it to my version of *perfect*.


----------



## jbond

I'm perfectly happy with my standard version--although I gotta say, for $35 I think they could have thrown in the opening hood and trunk--it's a regular feature on plenty of other diecast cars in the same price range. Still, to have this car at this size and done this well is pretty amazing after all this time. I'm more of an Irwin Allen nut than a Batman fan but I had the Corgi when I was a kid and have been getting hungrier and hungrier for a good reproduction of the Batmobile in this scale, especially after getting every other version of the car plus the Mach 5 and even "The Car" in this line! To know that the ultimate Seaview kit is only about a month away and have the Batmobile finally on my shelf, well, 2008's a momentous year for a nerd like myself.


----------



## =bg=

Hmmm, that TRU link says 'temp not avail online..' and I called my local Hobbytown (Concord CA) and he says no plans to carry it.


----------



## Zorro

Just got an email from Amazon that my pre-order, which was supposed to have shipped today - has been delayed by at least a month. They are now saying sometime between 04/11/2008 - 05/02/2008 - and they ain't _promising._ Oh well. Such is life.


----------



## MartinHatfield

jbond said:


> I'm perfectly happy with my standard version--although I gotta say, for $35 I think they could have thrown in the opening hood and trunk--it's a regular feature on plenty of other diecast cars in the same price range. Still, to have this car at this size and done this well is pretty amazing after all this time.


Actually, you can unscrew the bottom of the car, and find that the trunk and hood are positionable. You will just have to figure out someting to go into the popen spaces once that is done.


----------



## jbond

Yeah, you can see that the hood moves a little. I'm glad I ordered when I did--sounds like the first shipments might be selling out.


----------



## John DeBlasi

*Batmobile*

WOW !!!!!!!
After also getting that delayed notice from Amazon.com today I quickly ordered it from Toys R Us.com today and now they are out of stock. Talk about in the nick of time. I just could not wait another month!!!!!!!!!!!!:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## JGG1701

Status please MEGA1 ???


----------



## =bg=

Geoff Boaz said:


> I got mine this Friday from tru.com. Ordered it on the Friday before, took 7 days to get to my home. Pretty cool car... no doubt.:thumbsup:
> 
> :woohoo:
> 
> It's still available:
> http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2983689



Now of course it's not available, and the popup to fillout when it DOEs become available........doesn't work. Nice job.


----------



## Geoff Boaz

=bg= said:


> Now of course it's not available, and the popup to fillout when it DOEs become available........doesn't work. Nice job.


Nothing stays available forever, it's not really tru's fault.

tru.com is pretty good about getting stock back in though. Keep trying every few days. This car was available for almost 5 days straight, until AMAZON caused a panic by delaying pre-orders. Then, everyone runs over to tru.com to get one.

Personally, I never deal with AMAZON for collectible (toys, etc.) items. They've let me down one too many times, and while tru may not be the best either (selection, damage to packaging, etc.) they at least ship items that they list as available.


----------



## Zorro

Looks like _somebody_ underestimated the demand for these things. I'm sure Mattel will make more of them.


----------



## =bg=

Well, I am waiting for word from Mega as I am going to order one from them.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0UJaprpxrk&feature=related

All this Bat-Mania caused me to reflect on the TV show. I remember very clearly the day it premiered. And there was some things about the show, that as a six year old, it just didn't make sense. (I was ahead of the learning curve at that time, I suppose. I saw right thru these things

*Why do the Bat Poles have a sign on them? TO BATCAVE VIA BATPOLES.
Who else would use them? Don't they know where those poles GO?

*For that matter, why does EVERYTHING have a sign? BATCOMPUTER. Why put a big sign on it- he knows what it does! (these are things my six year old brain is thinking.)

*HOW is it, he has on the sweater and slacks (Lacoste, I am sure) when he drops down the poles...but then when he lands in the cave, he has the costume on? When did he put it on? Where are his clothes?

*How is it we never see the Batmobile go back IN the batcave? Always leaves..never returns.

*Chief O Hara. Is he REALLY that dumb? 

*Commissioner Gordon really couldn't match the voice of Bruce Wayne to Batman?
(This goes with the Clark Kent adds glasses to not resemble Superman theory.)

*Didn't Robin ever get cold in that Speedo of his? Or, more to the point...embarrassed?

*How did Batman go to the bat-bathroom?


----------



## mcdougall

I hope so...wanna get my hands on one of those badboys ...I inquired today at my friendly neighborhood TRU as to when the Batmobile was going to be available and the response I got from an older clerk was that he hadn't seen one in over 20 years...undaunted I asked another younger clerk who instantly turned catatonic and mumbled something about Playstation 2...honestly I had a more intelligent conversation with the SpongeBob piniata ... So up here in Canada it's anyones guess, just have to keep my eyes wide open:freak:
Mcdee


----------



## Dar

Well i ended up ordering two standards from Toys r us last Friday. They should be arriving Monday or Tuesday. I also ordered 2 elites and a super elite. I know its alot of money but I think its worth it. The tv batmobile while coming from a silly (but fun) version of Batman is probably the best Batmobile design ever so this was a diecast I couldnt pass up. 

Oh I also picked up the General Lee Authentic from ertl last week as well.(which is selling out fast as well)This is a huge year for scifi/fantasy collectables. Thankfully I have the money saved for it.:thumbsup:

If you want items like these you really cant sit around pondering if you should get one. I definitely would not wait for the standard Batmobile to hit Toy Stores. Its never a sure bet you will find one. The diecast section at most toy stores are scavenged by scalpers daily. Just not worth running around for this stuff. So pay the extra shipping and just order these types of things online. With the price of gas you would probably spend more on that looking for the darned thing around town.:thumbsup:


----------



## TeamTdriver

How much do restored tonka trucks go for?


----------



## Dar

TeamTdriver said:


> How much do restored tonka trucks go for?



Trying to get the cash for the batmobile?


----------



## TeamTdriver

????????


----------



## Dar

TeamTdriver said:


> ????????




This is a Barris batmobile thread. So I was wondering why you were bringing up Tonka trucks here.


----------



## TeamTdriver

it is my first time in this forum i didnt know where to put it

could you help me


----------



## Old_McDonald

i am picking up the new AutoArt Roadwarior Interceptor. I wrote to them and they promptly responded back to me that they ARE planning to bring out the Black Falcon Interceptor in it's original form (minus the two fuel tanks) from the Mad Max first movie along with the yellow/red/blue pursuit/interceptor cars. These will also be in 1/18 scale.

Thought y'all would want to know. They only thing they said about when was "in the future". I suspect we'll see the second version of the Black Interceptor first since it requires minimal modifications to produce.


----------



## Dar

I have seen the Road Warrior car. Its a nice version except it looks to clean. Its needs at least some rust spots. I may hold out and get the 1st movie version.


----------



## iamweasel

I got my Hot Wheels 1/18th Batmobile yesterday in the mail and I have to say she is one beautiful car. :woohoo:
Never thought I would see the day a version of that car would sit on my shelf.
Has anyone else taken the reproduction Corgi juniors Batman and Robin painted them and used them in their 1/64th Batmobile? It takes a little work to make Batman fit but they look pretty decent in the car.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Here are a couple of pics of my modified 1/18 1966 Batmobile





Regards,
BP.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

A couple more....







My Modififcations include,....A new grill in front ofthe car and overthe head lights(As is it comes with a solid piece of plastic)
Photo Ethed antenna replaced the clunky solid one...
New spinners for the wheels...
Various areas repainted to simulate the car in 66.

Regards,
BP.


----------



## MartinHatfield

Where did you get the 1:18 scale grills? If you did them yourself, would you be willing to create another set to sell? Also, what color did you find to match up the red-orange used on the HW car?


----------



## Captain Han Solo

MartinHatfield said:


> Where did you get the 1:18 scale grills? If you did them yourself, would you be willing to create another set to sell? Also, what color did you find to match up the red-orange used on the HW car?


Howdy.

I got the grills from my local Hobby shop. I believe they are accurate(imho).

To match the paint, first I used a red acrylic paint pen from Testors, then went over it with orange.

Regards,
BP


----------



## iamweasel

Where did you get the figures for that? My 1/64th scale ones dont look quite right in mine


----------



## Captain Han Solo

iamweasel said:


> Where did you get the figures for that? My 1/64th scale ones dont look quite right in mine


 
I customized the figures that came with the polar lights Batcycle kit!!

It Takes a little work(I am still working on them), But they look fine!


----------



## iamweasel

beatlepaul said:


> I customized the figures that came with the polar lights Batcycle kit!!
> 
> It Takes a little work(I am still working on them), But they look fine!


DOH!!! Proof I suffered a brain fart there, never even thought of that. Thanks.


----------



## BrianM

...use the batcycle figures? .....a stroke of genius! I will have to try it. Got mine yesterday and it is beautiful. I'd like to add some details to the dash equipment, especially the "Bat Labels".


----------



## Captain Han Solo

BrianM said:


> ...use the batcycle figures? .....a stroke of genius! I will have to try it. Got mine yesterday and it is beautiful. I'd like to add some details to the dash equipment, especially the "Bat Labels".


 
Yes they work.

But they need HEAVY modifications. Batman's legs need to be Amputated and Robin needs some heavy changes. I had fun with mine. They still need more work. I was thinking about casting them up in resin.

I am actually trying to either, 1 sculpt new figures myself, or 2 have someone else sculpt them.

For now though, these figures will work fine.


----------



## MartinHatfield

Fantastic modifications my friend. When you said that you got the grills from your local HS, did you just buy the grill material and then cut it to fit the Batmobile? I have some 1:25 scale PE grills for a Futura to Batmobile conversion that I have been working on, but never seen the 1:18 grills.


----------



## Dar

Just got mine.:thumbsup: I have to say even with the little nits this is an amazing diecast. Photos dont do this car justice.


----------



## MartinHatfield

Agreed Dar. This car represents everything that I have wanted out of a Batmobile replica since I was 5 years old and first introduced to that classic TV show and it's signature ride.


----------



## iamweasel

I might give the Batboat figures a shot and see how they may sit in the car as well.
I have nothing to say but good things about this one, she is such a sweet car and Mattel did a great job on her.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

MartinHatfield said:


> Fantastic modifications my friend. When you said that you got the grills from your local HS, did you just buy the grill material and then cut it to fit the Batmobile? I have some 1:25 scale PE grills for a Futura to Batmobile conversion that I have been working on, but never seen the 1:18 grills.


Yes Sir,
I got an 8x10 sheet of the grill, Correct "brick"Pattern, then cut it to size.

Very Easy.

Hardest thing was cutting the solid grill from the car.


----------



## buzzconroy

Is the right grill installed in the super elite version?
Glad I didnt buy one.
Buzz


----------



## =bg=

Has anyone heard from Mega about ETA for 66 Batmobile?


----------



## Trek Ace

I bought another standard edition one today. They had a few more in at a hobbyshop. So, in light of my Amazon order delay, I now have one to keep in the box and one to display.


----------



## spocks beard

iamweasel, I think the bat boat figures are to small scale wise to fit in the 1/18 batmobile.I had the same idea and to me they seemed way to small.The best choice is to do what beatlepaul did,& modify the figures that came with the polar batcycle.I allready built my only batcycle kit up & agree these would be perfect scale wise, but they look to cool as part of the original kit.But hey if you have a few batcycle kits go for it!:thumbsup:I'm hoping someone will make some after market figures for the batmobile.Any news on custom figures?And by the way beatlepaul your customizing work on the hotwheels bat,Figures&all look SPLENDED:dude:


----------



## Captain Han Solo

spocks beard said:


> iamweasel, I think the bat boat figures are to small scale wise to fit in the 1/18 batmobile.I had the same idea and to me they seemed way to small.The best choice is to do what beatlepaul did,& modify the figures that came with the polar batcycle.I allready built my only batcycle kit up & agree these would be perfect scale wise, but they look to cool as part of the original kit.But hey if you have a few batcycle kits go for it!:thumbsup:I'm hoping someone will make some after market figures for the batmobile.Any news on custom figures?And by the way beatlepaul your customizing work on the hotwheels bat,Figures&all look SPLENDED:dude:


 
Thank you Sir!:thumbsup:

Custom figures are on there way. I just don't know when.

I have more "Mods" comming soon. I want to post them at one time.

Hot Wheels did an excellent job on this car! Yes there are a bunch of innaccurate things , but the MAIN THING, THE BODY of the car is dead on.
In fact, having said that, it's beautifull right out of the box. I am just having fun with it! Again more Mods comming soon!!!!


----------



## Dar

buzzconroy said:


> Is the right grill installed in the super elite version?
> Glad I didnt buy one.
> Buzz



Hopefully the Super Elite will also have a nice detailed undercarriage. But you will be paying through the roof on the Super. You arent buying a standard because of a few thing like the grill?  Actually the grill is kinda correct but it is molded in plastic with grid lines. The choice not to use metal grating was probably to keep the price down. For $30 this is a great diecast and all the innaccuracies can be corrected easily.


----------



## iamweasel

spocks beard said:


> iamweasel, I think the bat boat figures are to small scale wise to fit in the 1/18 batmobile.I had the same idea and to me they seemed way to small.The best choice is to do what beatlepaul did,& modify the figures that came with the polar batcycle.I allready built my only batcycle kit up & agree these would be perfect scale wise, but they look to cool as part of the original kit.But hey if you have a few batcycle kits go for it!:thumbsup:I'm hoping someone will make some after market figures for the batmobile.Any news on custom figures?And by the way beatlepaul your customizing work on the hotwheels bat,Figures&all look SPLENDED:dude:


 
Thanks, I hadnt crawled down into my stash to check the scale of the Batboat. Time to open that Batcycle kit then.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Dar said:


> Hopefully the Super Elite will also have a nice detailed undercarriage. But you will be paying through the roof on the Super. You arent buying a standard because of a few thing like the grill?  Actually the grill is kinda correct but it is molded in plastic with grid lines. The choice not to use metal grating was probably to keep the price down. For $30 this is a great diecast and all the innaccuracies can be corrected easily.


I agree 100%

Again Great Diecast Car as is!!!

With a little work and fun, YOU can make it like it kooked in 1966!!!!!


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Also,

Guys if you want really accurate Bat Spinners and Bat- Place cards, I got them from our own Bobman.
Shoot him an E-Mail and he can hook you up, He is a great fellow and does quality work!!


----------



## MEGA1

*Batmobile*

This our first order with Mattel they have assured me we will have the quantitys we have ordered. I will try to get tracking info on Monday they should be shipping to us tomorrow.


----------



## Bruce Bishop

Please - can anyone explain to me the differences between the regular $30 1:18 Batmobile and these two more expensive versions of the same car? There is quite a jump in price from $30 to $80 to $275. 

Hot Wheels 1/18 Batmobile Elite

Hot Wheels 1/18 Batmobile Elite Special Edition


----------



## The Batman

For one thing - I'm sure that the standard issue won't be able to do this.

- GJS


----------



## bert model maker

MEGA1 said:


> This our first order with Mattel they have assured me we will have the quantitys we have ordered. I will try to get tracking info on Monday they should be shipping to us tomorrow.


You have a P.M.


----------



## LGFugate

Mega,

Your website indicates the Batmobile has been delayed until late April - Any details you can share?

Larry


----------



## MartinHatfield

I found four of the 1:18 '66 Batmobiles at the Toys'R'Us here in Kennesaw on Barrett Parkway just a couple of hours ago. They are selling for $29.99.


----------



## LGFugate

Thanks, Martin. While I do dearly dislike Toys 'R' Us, I'll have to check my local one to see if they have any.

Larry


----------



## spocks beard

I got 2 1/18 scale batmobiles from Amazon last month,right before they sold out.I'm already seeing these selling for as high a price as $79.00/$100.00!It's wacked:freak:And i'm not talking about just on Ebay.The last time i checked out Amazon,they had a wait time of about 1 to 3 months for a fresh supply of standard batmobiles,And a couple other stores on there site are selling them for up to $100.00.I thought these are called the mass produced versions?It don't seem that way,But good luck to every one trying to get one,They are very cool cars and worth the wait!:thumbsup:


----------



## VADER66

Saw two of the 1/18 standard version yesterday at TRU
I studied and thought, studied and thought, then thought.....naaaa I'm going to apply the $30 to the 
cost of the Elite or save up for the Super Elite. 
I didn't want a Toy,, I want a DISPLAY :thumbsup: 
I left them there!


----------



## Captain Han Solo

VADER66 said:


> Saw two of the 1/18 standard version yesterday at TRU
> I studied and thought, studied and thought, then thought.....naaaa I'm going to apply the $30 to the
> cost of the Elite or save up for the Super Elite.
> I didn't want a Toy,, I want a DISPLAY :thumbsup:
> I left them there!


The Basic Batmobile or standard1/18 version is a STEAL.

The Body is dead on accurate to the #1 Batmobile.
However the interior and little detail items are wrong. With the pics I have seen of the elite and Super elite, the details are more, BUT STILL WRONG.

For those who don't really understand what I mean, Details meaning WHAT THE CAR LOOKED LIKE IN 1966. Not after Barris put all those silly..Whatevers in the car.
That's why, if you are a modeler using the basic Car, YOU can make it better than the over priced Elite, and Super Elite.


----------



## VADER66

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VADER66*
> _Saw two of the 1/18 standard version yesterday at TRU
> I studied and thought, studied and thought, then thought.....naaaa I'm going to apply the $30 to the
> cost of the Elite or save up for the Super Elite.
> I didn't want a Toy,, I want a DISPLAY :thumbsup:
> I left them there!_
> 
> The Basic Batmobile or standard1/18 version is a STEAL.
> 
> The Body is dead on accurate to the #1 Batmobile.
> However the interior and little detail items are wrong. With the pics I have seen of the elite and Super elite, the details are more, BUT STILL WRONG.
> 
> For those who don't really understand what I mean, Details meaning WHAT THE CAR LOOKED LIKE IN 1966. Not after Barris put all those silly..Whatevers in the car.
> That's why, if you are a modeler using the basic Car, YOU can make it better than the over priced Elite, and Super Elite.


Thanks!
All I know is I like those details and want them to be similar to the car Adam West drove in the series. Exactly to the font type, NO! I just want something classy, and looks great and not plastic looking. 
The standard version is not good enough for me, and I don't have the interest or luxery to dedicate hours of customizing something like this. 
Thats why they have an overpriced Elite I suppose, for guys like me to gaze at rather than be proud of


----------



## Captain Han Solo

VADER66 said:


> Thanks!
> All I know is I like those details and want them to be similar to the car Adam West drove in the series. Exactly to the font type, NO! I just want something classy, and looks great and not plastic looking.
> The standard version is not good enough for me, and I don't have the interest or luxery to dedicate hours of customizing something like this.
> Thats why they have an overpriced Elite I suppose, for guys like me to gaze at rather than be proud of


No worries my friend!

Just wanted to point out that the basic CAN be the ultimate display model:thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass

beatlepaul said:


> . . . if you are a modeler using the basic Car, YOU can make it better than the over priced Elite, and Super Elite.


That's my plan!:thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass

MEGA1 said:


> Hello Everyone I know this is a bit off Topic but I wanted to know if anyone has any interest in the Hot Wheels 1-18 Barris Batmobile. We have a shipment coming to us first week in March. I believe the Price will be between 29 and 32 dollars please email me if you want one or 2 or 3. Thanks Pete. I met Mattel at Toy Fair this week I taken a box pic while I was there.


MEGA1:

What's the latest news on the Batmobile shipment?


----------



## VADER66

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VADER66*
> _Thanks!_
> _All I know is I like those details and want them to be similar to the car Adam West drove in the series. Exactly to the font type, NO! I just want something classy, and looks great and not plastic looking. _
> _The standard version is not good enough for me, and I don't have the interest or luxery to dedicate hours of customizing something like this. _
> _Thats why they have an overpriced Elite I suppose, for guys like me to gaze at rather than be proud of _
> 
> No worries my friend!
> 
> Just wanted to point out that the basic CAN be the ultimate display model:thumbsup:


That is very cool you know, cause there's nothing like a quality build up. Wish I could do it myself!
Thanks for the info. 
But all I hope is the Elite will be what I expect it to be. 
Maybe not exact in the details, but all accounted for 
and easily able to fool the un-trained eye :lol:


----------



## =bg=

The UPS truck shows as 'Out For Delivery" today..so mine should arrive any second. WOO HOO.


----------



## bert model maker

=bg= said:


> The UPS truck shows as 'Out For Delivery" today..so mine should arrive any second. WOO HOO.


bg, if you get yours today, please come back and post about what you see when you get yours, I have mine on pre-order and can't wait.
Bert


----------



## =bg=

Just arrived - took me 14 minutes just to get the screws out of the box bottom. A very nice, well-made model. The thing I noticed was- it was a lot lighter than I expected.
Notice the other high-profile car of the 60's next to it, the DB5- that one is HEAVY.
I have 9 1:18 007 cars- they're all much heavier (more metal than plastic?) than the BM.
But I have NO complaints- it's great! If the Batphone is slightly too big- who cares?
It's the look, and they got it right IMO.

(parked alongside some other great 60's-early 70's memories- UFO, Fireball XL5, Space 1999...)


----------



## bert model maker

WOW, and I do mean WOW ! that is a great looking Batmobile, I can't wait to get mine.


----------



## MartinHatfield

=bg= said:


> (parked alongside some other great 60's memories- UFO, Fireball XL5, Space 1999...)


Um....UFO was '72 and Space:1999 was '75 & '76. Still, I get the point and I have one of the PE Rescue Eagles. When it came out, I didn't think there could be a better die-cast toy...I was wrong.

*The Batmobile is "Da Ultimate!"*


----------



## Dar

Just wanted to say I also just saw these at TRUS they had three so I grabbed one. They all had little imperfections just like the one I got through the mail.(IE.tiny paint chips etc. nothing major) So whoever was waiting for it to hit stores so you could find a perfect one, its going to be tough.


----------



## MEGA1

*Batmobile*

They told us they did not make enough all were shipped to mass retailers at this point they told us they will be shipping them this month if you see them locally you should grab them.


----------



## Dar

^^^^Yup. Nows everyones chance. They wont(the standard version) be available again until July at either mass retailers or Internet.


----------



## fernieo

Have these show up anywhere else besides Toy's R' Us?


----------



## Trek Ace

Try contacting local hobby shops. That's where I found mine.


----------



## Dar

fernieo said:


> Have these show up anywhere else besides Toy's R' Us?



As Trek Ace said local hobby shops should have them, but expect to pay a little more for them. I beleive not all the TRUS have gotten theirs in yet. As for other stores carrying them Im not sure. Target and Walmart would probably be the only stores bigbox besides TRUS that might have them.


----------



## =bg=

Here in the SF East Bay, we only have one local hobby shop, a "HobbyTown USA;' they said they wouldn't be carrying. Curious. 

I just bit the bullet and went onto eBay cause of all the delays.


----------



## bert model maker

bg, where in the east bay do you live ? There used to be a lot of hobbie shops i visited when i traveled to california.


----------



## Geoff Boaz

Dar said:


> As Trek Ace said local hobby shops should have them, but expect to pay a little more for them. I beleive not all the TRUS have gotten theirs in yet. As for other stores carrying them Im not sure. Target and Walmart would probably be the only stores bigbox besides TRUS that might have them.


Target does not carry too many, if at all, 1:18 scale Hot Wheels. Wal-Mart's computer system has no Batmobile Hotwheels in it's system... toy Batmobile's for action figures yes, die-cast nothing. I wouldn't count on either of those places to find it. TRU seems the best bet for now.


----------



## =bg=

model maker said:


> bg, where in the east bay do you live ? I lived in the east bay for several years. is that hobby store on hesperian blvd in hayward still open OR is THAT hobbytown now ? I talked to my hobbytown dealer here in Carson city and he too refuses to carry anything from mattel and NONE of the Hobbytown dealers will have anything to do with them because of the mattel sales reps LAZYNESS when the hobbytown dealers all get together annually, they all agree not to have any dealings with those reps, because the reps just don't care and could never get the orders right, either wrong stuff, too much of the wrong stuff and not enough of what was ordered by the hobbytown dealers it isn't just my guy here , he said it is very widespread. If you ask your HT dealer they will probably confirm that.



Nah this one is in Concord. They don't have much of anything in the way of diecast. In fact, I don't know of a single diecast speciality place ANYwhere in the area.


----------



## bert model maker

sorry double post


----------



## =bg=

There aren't ANY. Period. Other than HTUSA. None that I know of, anyway.


----------



## bert model maker

when I was a kid, they were everywhere !


----------



## Seaview

The biggest one around the East Bay area is still D & J Hobbies in Campbell. When I attended trade school back in the 80's up in San Jose, I swung by there several times a month. I haven't been there in years, but I see that they're still in business.


----------



## toyroy

This is my local die-cast specialist(NO, I don't have any financial interest in them!):

http://www.prestige-hobbies.com

I KNOW they carry the 1/18 Batmobiles, and they ship. I also know they're very informative with phone callers.


----------



## falcondesigns

WTF my Amazon order was just cancelled!!Ordering from TRU see if I get lucky.alexander


----------



## fernieo

falcondesigns said:


> WTF my Amazon order was just cancelled!!Ordering from TRU see if I get lucky.alexander


 Same here, I waited 3 months just to get blown off. 
See if I order from these jerks again.


----------



## =bg=

they cancelled it? Why? And they are selling these for 119.00?? Go to eBay!


----------



## fernieo

=bg= said:


> they cancelled it? Why? And they are selling these for 119.00?? Go to eBay!


If I could get it for a reasonable price on Ebay I would, but I'm not about to pay scalper's prices and an extra $12-15 on top for shipping. With my luck, as soon as I do that they'll pop up everywhere cheap. I ordered from Toys R Us, supposed to be in stock.


----------



## Zorro

fernieo said:


> Same here, I waited 3 months just to get blown off.
> See if I order from these jerks again.


Same here. I've never had any problem with Amazon until now:

*"We cancelled this item from your order because we did not receive your approval for the delay we experienced in fulfilling your order. Although we strive to make our shipping and delivery estimates as accurate as possible, in this case we were unable to ship within those estimates. We apologize for the inconvenience." *

.... and now, even though you originally pre-ordered for the great price of $29.99, and even though you have _no_ memory of _ever_ being asked by us to provide "approval" for the delay we experienced in fulfilling your order, and now that we've figured out that this item is a very hot collectable, you can _re-order_ this same item for the great _new_ price of _*ONE HUNDRED AND NINETEEN FRIKKIN' DOLLARS!!!! :drunk:*_


Just ordered from Toys R' Us as well. Hope they're tellin' the truth.


----------



## bert model maker

sounds fishy AND ILLEGAL to me, i don't see how they can get away with it, false advertising, bait & switch etc. come to mind.


----------



## James Henderson

I picked up one at my local TRU this past weekend, and then cancelled my order with Entertainment Earth - which had pushed the ship date from March, to April, to August!

My TRU had 3 in stock. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## StarshipClass

I just ordered from TRU. I haven't checked the store in Irmo, SC since it's so out of the way and the traffic is not fun to negotiate. Besides which, scalpers have bought up every one of the 1/64th ones apparently--I haven't found any of them anywhere around here which makes it fairly likely that the bigger ones have been bought up as well. I'd rather save myself the hassle so I ordered on line.

The good news (though mostly unrelated to this particular thread) is that we have a new Hobby Town hobby shop in the northeastern part of Columbia. :woohoo:


----------



## =bg=

well, i tried to get it from one online supplier...never heard back..so I went to another, they said delayed til june/july, so I saw the writing on the wall, and just went to eBay.
49.99 is what I paid, and while I wouldnt make a habit of it, it's worth it.


----------



## MightyMax

I haven't seen one in stores and I stumbled upon the 1/64th car at a Walmart. Seems it had fallen off the pegs and was behind some other boxed Hotwheels. I know someone probably hid it to purchase later but I have yet to see another one. Anyway with that in mind I figured I would order the 1/18th online. TRU was Out of Stock but I checked the box to be notified when it was in stock. I received an email on Wednesday that they had it and ordered one immediately. I was notified it had shipped yesterday! I can't wait to get this as I have been waiting since the late 60's for something like this!

Cheers,
Max Bryant


----------



## Geoff Boaz

=bg= said:


> well, i tried to get it from one online supplier...never heard back..so I went to another, they said delayed til june/july, so I saw the writing on the wall, and just went to eBay.
> 49.99 is what I paid, and while I wouldnt make a habit of it, it's worth it.


Why? They are available at toysrus.com (as noted above) right now for $29.99 each.


----------



## Dar

Geoff Boaz said:


> Why? They are available at toysrus.com (as noted above) right now for $29.99 each.



Yup TRUS online has them.(I put an enormous amount in the cart and it reset to 480 so they have many lefty) Again heres peoples chance to get them. I dont want to hear whining later that you couldnt get one.


----------



## fernieo

FYI, TRU also has the 1:50 car in stock now-$5.99


----------



## =bg=

fernieo said:


> FYI, TRU also has the 1:50 car in stock now-$5.99


At the time I bought it no one had it, anywhere. decided to pull the trigger, no problem with that. Just went to TRU online..1/50 not available.


----------



## fernieo

=bg= said:


> At the time I bought it no one had it, anywhere. decided to pull the trigger, no problem with that. Just went to TRU online..1/50 not available.


That was fast,glad I got my order in.


----------



## StarshipClass

Got my two 1/18th Batmobiles-- 

FANTASTIC! Doors open and it could be super-accurized if one wanted to.

This will really help me build up my 1/24th Futura conversion. :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Got my two 1/18th Batmobiles--
> 
> FANTASTIC! Doors open and it could be super-accurized if one wanted to.
> 
> This will really help me build up my 1/24th Futura conversion. :thumbsup:


 
Yes indeed it is!

Here is my 1/18, with all my Modifications so far....

http://p218.ezboard.com/f1966batvehiclesfrm20.showMessage?topicID=223.topic


----------



## bert model maker

WOW, Outstanding BeatlePaul !


----------



## Zorro

Mine arrived from TRU today. Very pleased!


----------



## MightyMax

Got my Batmobile a couple days ago. I am 7 years old again!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Max Bryant


----------



## bert model maker

MightyMax said:


> Got my Batmobile a couple days ago. I am 7 years old again!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Max Bryant


I have mine on Pre-order with steve, I hope he gets them in soon.


----------



## tradercollector

*Awesome set Of Cars*

[edited] Post eBay items in the Auction Forum. You are a commercial seller, you MUST be a HobbyTalk Supporter to use the eBay Forum. Thanks.


----------



## LGFugate

I didn't think Hank allowed this kind of open selling here....


----------



## heiki

I picked up 4 of the Batmobiles at Toys R Us yesterday!
1 for me, 3 for parents/sisters.

Found out that Toys R Us will perform a item search if you go to the service desk and ask which store has the car in stock.


----------



## StarshipClass

beatlepaul said:


> Yes indeed it is!
> 
> Here is my 1/18, with all my Modifications so far....
> 
> http://p218.ezboard.com/f1966batvehiclesfrm20.showMessage?topicID=223.topic




GREAT work! Where did you get that grille material????


----------



## bert model maker

I got mine yesterday ! went to toys R us looking for a puzzle mat and found 1 Batmobile on the shelf and brought it home, BOY AM I HAPPY ! great looking Batmobile.


----------



## bert model maker

the batmobile is suppossed to be in town. 

http://images-cdn01.associatedcontent.com/image/A6868/68686/470_68686.jpg


here is another Batmobile picture, it should be captioned like this,
Ever see a grown man cry ?


----------



## Auroranut

Is that trans fluid on the kerb in front of the Batmobile?

Chris.


----------



## MartinHatfield

Auroranut said:


> Is that trans fluid on the kerb in front of the Batmobile?
> 
> Chris.


Nope, that is residue of BatGas. or maybe residue of PenguinGas, and that is why the Batmobile has such a big "ouchie".


----------



## X15-A2

Post #164:

Those pictures are of one of the fiberglass copies made of the Batmobile, not the original Futura-based car. Three fiberglass copies were made by George Barris for use as exhibition race cars (the Green Hornet "Black Beauty" had similar racing copies as well) although it is reported that one or more of the copies was used in the TV show when the Futura was being repaired.


----------



## StarshipClass

^^I've read that the fiberglass copies were absolutely, positively never used on the program. You could easily be correct, though. Who knows?


----------



## bert model maker

Auroranut said:


> Is that trans fluid on the kerb in front of the Batmobile?
> 
> Chris.


yeah i think so. It looks like it hit the other car pretty good and the Batmobiles radiator & transmissin cooler line are right there in the damaged area. Tell me this accident didn't creat rubberneckers and a huge traffic tie-up.


----------



## mcdougall

"Holey Tranny Line Batman...Alfred is going is to be pissed"
Robin


----------



## bert model maker

There is a guy around here that also has a perfect replica that he had in the yearly car show " It has everything detail wise and when you get next to it, IT IS A BIG CAR !! One of barris's batmobiles is on display at the museum and they will take people on a short ride in downtown Now that is something I would like. The guy who owns his own replica Batmobile drives it around town at times, and when he is sitting at a red light, you wait to hear what it will sound like when he takes off, YEP, FLOWMASTER EXHAUST


----------



## Auroranut

It looks like it ran up the back of the car in the foreground. Does that mean it's actually a Buttmobile?

Chris.


----------



## Trek Ace

I had my hands on the original #1 car last time I was in George's shop in North Hollywood a short while back. He's planning a complete tear-down and rebuild of the #1 in the near future. When I was in there, the recently restored Monkeemobile was nestled between the #1 and #2 (fiberglass) Batmobiles.

The wrecked replica in the picture above is owned by a fellow named Chris Woodside, and the damage was fully repaired last year, and it's now better than when first built. It is not one of the Barris replicas.

By the way, there were a few times that a Batmobile other than the #1 was used in the TV show.


----------



## Zorro

Trek Ace said:


> I had my hands on the original #1 car last time I was in George's shop in North Hollywood a short while back. He's planning a complete tear-down and rebuild of the #1 in the near future. When I was in there, the recently restored Monkeemobile was nestled between the #1 and #2 (fiberglass) Batmobiles.
> 
> The wrecked replica in the picture above is owned by a fellow named Chris Woodside, and the damage was fully repaired last year, and it's now better than when first built. It is not one of the Barris replicas.
> 
> By the way, there were a few times that a Batmobile other than the #1 was used in the TV show.


I watched an episode just the other day in which West opened the Batmobile door, jumped in, and slammed it shut on his cape. He zoomed off down the street as about 5 inches of his cape flapped in the wind as it jutted out from beneath the door jam. You never saw that in the comics!


----------



## StarshipClass

Zorro said:


> I watched an episode just the other day in which West opened the Batmobile door, jumped in, and slammed it shut on his cape. He zoomed off down the street as about 5 inches of his cape flapped in the wind as it jutted out from beneath the door jam. You never saw that in the comics!


I saw that one!  It looks as though Adam West went to some trouble to keep the cape out of the door and it STILL wound up getting caught.


----------



## StarshipClass

Trek Ace said:


> By the way, there were a few times that a Batmobile other than the #1 was used in the TV show.


How can you tell (unless it's documented somewhere)?

I look for details on the Batmobile but have never noticed anything different so far in the series (as it's showing on cable currently) from the all metal #1 car.

I don't believe the doors opened on the fiberglass copies but otherwise, I'm not sure what to look for.


----------



## X15-A2

Post 175: Obviously the "Bat-Cape-Retractor" malfunctioned...


----------



## Zorro

I've definitely noticed "street scenes" in the series where the Batmobile was parked and was in bad need of a "polish". I guess that 1960s Bat-Wax wasn't quite up to snuff.


----------



## X15-A2

Post 176: The doors do work on the fiberglass copies. Here is a short list of things to look for; the most obvious detail difference is the canopy frames, the "Futura" has thick, heavy solid-cast frames while the replicas only have edge trim around the bubbles. The two small intakes on the center of the hood are not open on the replicas, instead they have a pattern of holes drilled in them where the cutout should be. The photos of the crash show these drilled holes, if you look close enough. The Futura also has a subtle detail difference on the headlight area that is usually difficult to spot but I will attempt to describe it. The Futura was equipped with actual headlights but these round lights were just slightly larger than the distance between the cowl over the top and the curving lower "shelf" that extends out from under the light to the edge of the bumper. To allow the light to fit, the Ghia folks put a cutout channel in that lower "shelf". That channel extends out beyond the grill that covers the headlight on the "Batmobile" version of the car but this detail was not replicated on the fiberglass cars (or the Mattel versions either). There are still further differences but most are too subtle to pick out without having photos taken at precise angles to show contour differences.


----------



## X15-A2

One more thing, the Futura version is the only one that has the fuel filler cover flap on the upper left rear deck, just behind the passenger bubble. Kudos to Mattel for picking up this detail on their 1/18th scale cars. The fiberglass replicas don't have this detail.

Phil


----------



## Trek Ace

The #1 also has a 110v plug dangling out the bottom of it for connection to external power.


----------



## MartinHatfield

If you look over on the original 1966 Batmobile website,

http://www.1966batmobile.com/

there are picture of times when the other cars were used. There is one episode where the #4 (dragster version) was parked in the Bat-cave. You could tell by the four lights on the side of the roll-bar were amber. On the #1 car they were red, and the cage for the red beacon was different on the cars other than the #1.

The interiors were different on all the fiberglass versions. Most didn't have anything except what could be see from long shots. The fiberglass versions all had different turbo tubes on the rear.

These are just a few of the differences that I know of between cars.


----------



## falcondesigns

IIRC there were two cars on the show.The original #1 coverted from the Futura,and a fiberglass copy.The rest were 4 or 5 show cars that traveled the hot rod show circut.I got my one from TRU from the last batch.I was very disappointed,the Polar Lights Die Cast has more metal than this Hot Wheels one.Lower front and back fascias,lower body side panels,hood,trunk are all plastic.I have the Danbury Mint Comic Book one and for $150.00 the detail and craftmanship is outstanding.We got excatly what George Barris wanted,a faithful reproduction of his Batmobile,a pimped out version with all the crap he put on it after the show ended.We did not get a reproduction of the 66 Batmobile used in the filming of the show we all love.like Beatlepaul,I have been doing some mods to make it look like the filming 66'.Painted the back panel black,opened the trunk and hood,lowered the tires to give it weight,replaced antlers with ones from a resin kit,replaced the becon with one from the PL kit,and removed the black paint on the canopies.Since I am poor right now,I cant afford to buy another one,so I am waiting on some after market parts to correct a lot of the flaws of this one.alexander


----------



## bert model maker

beatlepaul said:


> A couple more....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Modififcations include,....A new grill in front ofthe car and overthe head lights(As is it comes with a solid piece of plastic)
> Photo Ethed antenna replaced the clunky solid one...
> New spinners for the wheels...
> Various areas repainted to simulate the car in 66.
> 
> Regards,
> BP.


BP, What "other areas did you paint ? Mine has the area in the rear window shelf area ( behind the seats ) in silver. Did yours come that way OR did you repaint yours black ?


----------



## falcondesigns

They all come painted silver.Its an easy fix,just remove the screws in the bottom chassie and open the doors,slide the interior out and paint.That was the first thing I did to mine.I also painted the stripes on the hood,which they seem to have missed.I first painted the stripe in flat white then in testors gloss orange which is a perfect match for the color used.alexander


----------



## bert model maker

thanks, I will try that !


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Heey Bert.

Check out my thread again, I did more Mods to the 66 Bat.

Plus my Younger Brother has sculpted a 1/18 Adam West Batman(An original Sculpt) To go with the car.

BP


----------



## LGFugate

Up!

:thumbsup:


----------



## bert model maker

On this Batmobile, i have noticed some of the orange pin striping is "not so neat" in some areas. Can someone tell me the correct color for the slanted lights ( i think they are lights ) that are inboard between the headlights ? mine are painted orange like the striping, on some Batmobiles, i see this area a yellowish green likes cats eyes. are they suppossed to be orange or yellow ?
Bert


----------



## falcondesigns

Orange,the Bat Ray.


----------



## LGFugate

Yo, Mega1! 
Since you started this thread, we've not heard anything else from you about the delay in your getting the 1/18th Mattel 1966 Batmobile! I'd like very much to keep my word and get two from you, but I'm going to have to look elsewhere if you can't get them quickly...

Larry


----------



## Bruce Bishop

I managed to get one of these, and I have popped off the hood and trunk lid. How do I make (or buy) a good, functioning hinge for these things? And does anybody have a pic of the trunk showing the contents?


----------



## falcondesigns

I'm making those parts right now.I'll let you know how it goes.alexander


----------



## terryr

All of this is very nice, but I haven't read what kind of tires the original car had!!!!

For Batcar Accessories, I've always liked the Bat-giantlandingnetthatcomesoutofthesmalltrunksomehow.


----------



## The Batman

terryr said:


> All of this is very nice, but I haven't read what kind of tires the original car had!!!!


The original Batmobile used Firestone Wide-Oval, Mickey Thompson and US Royal.

- GJS


----------



## modelgeek

My Best Bud told me today he ordered a decal set for this Batmobile and got one for me as well..He found them on the EgadsBay ..It has all the placards for all the bat stuff like bateye,batscope etc... compass, parachute, barris badge all kinds of stuff .. He didn't know who made them but when I find out I will pass it along..Jeff


----------



## toyroy

I really had to dig back in the stacks for this thread! Anyhow, I picked up a couple of the 1/50 Batmobiles today, from my local die-cast shop. Sorry, no pics- still trying to get my new camera to work w/ my pc.

The cars look pretty nice to me, although I'm no hardcore Barris Batmobile fan. I'm sure there are details that need correction. They come on a purple blister card, and there are four other bat machines in the series, including the Batcycle from the '66 show. I paid $8 each for mine.


----------



## MartinHatfield

The 1/50 Barris Batmobiles are nice, but inaccurate in regards to details. The rocket launcher pipes are way too short and the batphone is right in the middel of the console and too big (just like the 1/18 version). But overall, I like it and am just thrilled to have a couple of nice licensed replicas of the Barris stuff.

The Batcycle is actually about 1/35 scale, and is REALLY nice. The details are good, and Robin's side car is detachable just like it was in the show.

Hot Wheels has also announced a second series of the 1/50 scale vehicles that will include the 1989 Batmobile, the Batmobile from the Superfriends cartoon series, The 1966 Batmobile with trailer hitch, and the 1966 Batboat with trailer.

Linky to Hot Wheels collector site with pics:
http://forums.hotwheelscollectors.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/8064066152/m/4401067103/p/29


----------

